# Hello From Freezing Cold Michigan!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WElcome to the HF!!! Have fun chatting

your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Nice horses you have, I like Pogo but I have a thing for black horses :wink: I grew up in MI but on the other side of the state I think.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome neighbor! Very nice group you have there.


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Greetings to you! I wish you a warm welcome to the HF and compliment you on your fine horses.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome to the forum 

your horses are gorgeous...especially that pally. i love pallys


----------

